

Readability ported to C. 100x faster than JS. - albertogh
https://github.com/fiam/readable

======
scott_s
Did you even sleep last night? <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3245238>

~~~
albertogh
Nice catch :-)! Since I closed the project I mentioned in that comment, I
wanted to release some parts of the code. The article about Readability
reminded me of it, mostly because some of the comments suggested that a lot of
people were rewriting Readability using Python and lxml. This part of the code
was mostly clean and well tested, so this morning I spent half an hour writing
the README and pushed the code to github.

